# I resigned after 6 years.



## That BackroomGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

Today was officially my last day with the company. I’ve learned so much in these past 6 years, and I couldn’t have thanked that place any more. 

It has it’s bad moments, and those bad moments easily are twice more often than the good ones. Although Target has been an absolute emotional rollercoaster; Modernization, leadership changes more than I can count on both hands, an unpredicted pandemic and more, this place will still hold a special place in my heart. This place has seen me go through various stages in my life, and I honestly couldn’t have wanted it any other way.

I started off in Logistics, backroom specifically, and went the whole 9 yards with it. Worked my ass off as an unofficial team lead, delivered the absolute best every damn day and kept to my promises. Became a F&B TL after 2 hard-ass years of proving myself to my executive management. After half a year into that, it all came full circle when I finally got the department (or well, branch of the department.. damn you modernization) I started in, as the Fulfillment Team Leader. 

It was a blessing to become a team lead to my previous team leads that stepped down, to lead the team I was once a team member with, and to get my store out of it’s red fulfillment process, and proudly say my team’s store is now at the top of the district and has consistently been. 

It’s been one hell of a ride, but I wouldn’t have wanted it any other way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2020)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 13, 2020)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 13, 2020)

Good luck!!!! I hope your life is filled with happiness.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats!  Free at last!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2020)

Time to run screaming (with relief) into the night.


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats.  Where did you go?


----------



## ExoGeniVI (Oct 15, 2020)

Why did you leave?


----------



## Dog (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats! What will you do now?


----------



## PresentationGuy (Oct 18, 2020)

That BackroomGuy said:


> Today was officially my last day with the company. I’ve learned so much in these past 6 years, and I couldn’t have thanked that place any more.
> 
> It has it’s bad moments, and those bad moments easily are twice more often than the good ones. Although Target has been an absolute emotional rollercoaster; Modernization, leadership changes more than I can count on both hands, an unpredicted pandemic and more, this place will still hold a special place in my heart. This place has seen me go through various stages in my life, and I honestly couldn’t have wanted it any other way.
> 
> ...


I just resigned after 5 yrs and I was a Fulfillment Team Leader as well. Cheers!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 19, 2020)

What is this?
What are you guys celebrating and high fivin? Quitters? Quitting?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 19, 2020)

Planosss said:


> What is this?
> What are you guys celebrating and high fivin? Quitters? Quitting?


Sounds like he's a good egg so maybe he got snagged for a better job elsewhere?
@That BackroomGuy , it's always great to end on a good note and it sounds like you did.  Hope all goes well for you where you've landed next.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 19, 2020)

Improving your situation is not being a quitter, it’s an accomplishment to be congratulated and celebrated.🥂🍾


----------



## That BackroomGuy (Oct 19, 2020)

Planosss said:


> What is this?
> What are you guys celebrating and high fivin? Quitters? Quitting?


Haha. No way I quit just to quit, I had a new opportunity come to me. I actually really enjoyed my job, but I couldn't envision myself staying with Target forever. Leaving this place was very bitter-sweet, and I left on 100% good terms. My executive leadership actually wants to have me come back as a team member, if I'm able to do so. Deciding to leave was a bit hard for me, but I had to look past my emotions and think of my future.


FlowTeamChick said:


> Sounds like he's a good egg so maybe he got snagged for a better job elsewhere?
> @That BackroomGuy , it's always great to end on a good note and it sounds like you did.  Hope all goes well for you where you've landed next.


Thank you! I've actually been having a great time at my new job. Very different from retail, though. 100% on the being a good egg, I knew when to choose my battles with leadership lol.


Black Sheep 214 said:


> Improving your situation is not being a quitter, it’s an accomplishment to be congratulated and celebrated.🥂🍾


Amen! "Quitting" has such a negative sound to it, but it's not always bad!


----------



## That BackroomGuy (Oct 19, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good luck!!!! I hope your life is filled with happiness.


Thank you!


----------



## PresentationGuy (Nov 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> What is this?
> What are you guys celebrating and high fivin? Quitters? Quitting?


I just found a different opportunity and was looking for less stress in my life. My leadership was some of the worst people I’ve ever met. Wasn’t worth being miserable at work everyday.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 2, 2020)

🌈🌈🌈☀️☀️☀️🎈🎈🎈🎈❤️❤️❤️🎁🎁🎁🎁


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2020)

PresentationGuy said:


> I just found a different opportunity and was looking for less stress in my life. My leadership was some of the worst people I’ve ever met. Wasn’t worth being miserable at work everyday.


Well, I hope you are happy now.


----------

